# Did anyone else feel 'off' before labor?



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been feeling really 'off' for lack of a better word today. Like something is different, though I can't quite put my finger on why.

Did anyone feel like this when they were close to labor? Or is it just some random thing that means absolutely nothing?

FWIW, I've been crampy and nauseous all day today, and I've been having some random contrax, but nothing regular or particularly painful.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i definitly did.. the day before (24th of dec 02) i felt so tired and just different.. then the next morning i woke up and felt the same way, but more intensly.. i started to feel better when i started having contractions..which is weird in a way, but not i guess.. it was like a release when labour finally started.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep. I had two or three days of it, though- sorry, I know this may not be what you wanted to hear.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, I felt like I was coming down with the flu. I called into work sick, not convinced that I was labor despite the cramping I was feeling. I kept taking my temperature expecting to find out that I had fever and paranoid that I'd end up in the hospital rather than the birth center due to infection.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

Yup, I was feeling really "off" the day before ds was born. I woke up and started puking my guts out after breakfast. I started having contractions throughout the day but I thought it was because I was dehydrated from not being able to hold anything down. I actually went in and had a bag of IV fluids because of it. Well, my contractions never stopped and the next day I had my baby boy!


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

With each of my boys, I had the neatest experience. One day before I went into labor with them, I woke up with this great feeling of peace. The baby was calm, everything within me was completely calm. It was amazing, zen-like. The next day I went into labor, each time. With my 2nd I'd been in prodromal labor for 11 days when I woke with that feeling...I knew baby would be here the next day and the previous 11 were worth it. I didn't feel "off", just peace. Calm before the storm, if you will. It was lovely and I look forward to the calm in January. Beautiful birthing vibes to you mama!

Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (7), Butterfly (2), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## MerelyGod (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah, I felt pretty "off" for about 39 weeks before I went into labor. :LOL

Actually, I did feel antsy and uncomfortable for a few days before going into labor. I wasn't as tired as I had been, and was nesting like mad.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Lacie, I'm sorry but you're just going to have to hold onto that little one a few more days until that diaper gets to you! :LOL

I didn't feel any different until I actually went into labor, but I know it's common.


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynski*
Lacie, I'm sorry but you're just going to have to hold onto that little one a few more days until that diaper gets to you! :LOL

I didn't feel any different until I actually went into labor, but I know it's common.









:LOL Well tell that diaper to hurry up, Jennifer!









Still feeling a bit off today - been having a few more kind of painful contrax. I'm thinking the 20th sounds like a good day for a birthday - my birthday is 1/20, my dad's is 4/20... Maybe this one will keep the tradition going! Let's hope!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I did for my second. (I might have for my first but either didn't know to notice, or don't remember.) I was tired, thought I might be coming down with a cold, etc.

Good luck and happy birthing!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep, I felt this way for several days ... it was hard to focus and I just felt weird.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i've been feeling wierd for the past couple of days. not really feeling good, tired, but still a bit restless... my edd is friday, so hopefully this all means something..







with dd i felt great the day before she arrived...just really calm and pleasant...so i don't know what's going on..







i've been having contractions and dialating for 2 weeks now, so it's got to end soon..hahaha


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

Yup.









My labor started about 12:30 in the afternoon, and that whole morning, I was tired, frustrated, and felt generally off, just like you described. I remember sitting on the couch and dozing that morning, even though I'd only been awake for about half an hour.

Good luck!


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh I definately did! I spent the whole day trying to find confortable positions (not that it was easy any other day, just more so the day I began labour). I also totally went off on my DH for going to a movie without me (even though I told him he should) then got really irritated with him for forgetting stuff when he went to a job interview. I'm usually pretty laid back and it was a shocking display. I also totally freaked out on my dog when I decided to take him for a midnight stroll in the rain when he kept trying to pull me (I rarely yell at our animals).

Good luck! I started feeling this way about 5 days before giving birth. I was AROM at exactly 37 weeks.


----------

